# Fuse question.



## live4snow (Jan 5, 2005)

Ok. So I open my fuse box the other day and to my surprise one of my fuses was about halfway out of where it was supposed to go so I took it out. It is the 3rd one from the bottom on the left side. The fuse box cover doesnt say what it is but it is a 10 fuse (red), the fuse cover only lists the top 8 or so and I have no clue what I took out. Also, when I pulled that fuse out, a small wire with a silver tip on it cam out from it looks like the middle of the place where the fuse went. I can move the wire a bit, but cannot seem to put it back where it goesand therefore cannot put back the fuse. So I guess my question is what fuse did I pull out and do I need it? My car runs fine by the way.


----------



## unisonsentra (Nov 22, 2004)

*hmmm might help*

Hmm
left side starting from top

20= rear defog
20= rear defog
15= fuel pump
10= eng control
15= stop lamp
10= tail lamp
10= air cond
10= room lamp
10= electronics- - - - - - -- this should be the one 
15= fr fog lamp--- might be this one if you are counting the spare fuse holder 
on the bottom
10= hazard lamp

the bottom is a spare fuse postion


----------



## Modemagic (May 13, 2004)

When I mess with my 4th fuse from the top, the 10amp one marked eng. control, it also effects the clock, domelight, etc. Anyone have a FSM handy and knows what that fuse really does? I wonder if that could be a partial root to my idling and accelereation troubles.


----------



## unisonsentra (Nov 22, 2004)

*hmm*



Modemagic said:


> When I mess with my 4th fuse from the top, the 10amp one marked eng. control, it also effects the clock, domelight, etc. Anyone have a FSM handy and knows what that fuse really does? I wonder if that could be a partial root to my idling and accelereation troubles.


engine control, well not sure but i might be the fuse to the ecu. If it comes on and off it might reset your ecu everytime you turn on your car, causing it to act slow for some time then adjust it self again this is because the ecu is going through reset mode...


----------



## live4snow (Jan 5, 2005)

Ok so the bottom ones are spare holders? I guess that explains why nothing happened when I took it out. Thanks for the help guys.


----------

